# 2016 Yard display



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

Nothing too outrageous, but mostly custom built props. This is only my second Halloween in this house so I'm still trying to figure the best layout.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

"Hello? Is this on?" LOL!! Really fun display. Like the teeter totter skellies and the giant rat trap. Heck! Like it all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^It wasn't a rat trap it was a BRAT trap!

Gotta love bad puns and a blucky band!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your video was so clever. Looks like you made good decisions on your setup. Love the skellies on the teeter-totter


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Love the pun on Zoltar. "I wish I were big"


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

Skultar was amazing! I also loved the seesaw skeletons and the band. You did a great job! I bet your neighbors loved it!


----------

